# Thank your to Mr. Hartman



## Bryson Ingram (Aug 31, 2004)

Hello 

I just wanted to say thank you to Mr. Hartman for a great weekend. I attended the grading officer camp this last weekend & had a wonderful time. I learned tons of cool stuff & enjoyed myself immensely. Thank you for your hospitality and generosity. It was a brilliant event & Im looking forward to next year. 

Bryson Ingram


----------



## ppko (Sep 1, 2004)

Bryson Ingram said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> I just wanted to say thank you to Mr. Hartman for a great weekend. I attended the grading officer camp this last weekend & had a wonderful time. I learned tons of cool stuff & enjoyed myself immensely. Thank you for your hospitality and generosity. It was a brilliant event & Im looking forward to next year.
> 
> Bryson Ingram


What kind of stuff was taught at the camp, I may attend next time and I would love to know please share


----------



## Bryson Ingram (Sep 3, 2004)

ppko said:
			
		

> What kind of stuff was taught at the camp, I may attend next time and I would love to know please share


Mr. Hartman had some specific drills & topics that he wanted to cover throughout the weekend, however for the most part it was a Q & A.  Mr. Hartman was willing to go into great detail about any material that was requested & managed to answer every question that I could think of.  Hopfully you can make it next year, it was a great event.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 3, 2004)

I enjoyed stopping by and working out as a guest.

It was also lots fo fun to chat with Bryson on the way back through Ontario.


----------



## ppko (Sep 3, 2004)

Bryson Ingram said:
			
		

> Mr. Hartman had some specific drills & topics that he wanted to cover throughout the weekend, however for the most part it was a Q & A. Mr. Hartman was willing to go into great detail about any material that was requested & managed to answer every question that I could think of. Hopfully you can make it next year, it was a great event.


Hopefully I will be able to make it next year it sounds like it was a lot of fun


----------



## Bryson Ingram (Sep 6, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I enjoyed stopping by and working out as a guest.
> 
> It was also lots fo fun to chat with Bryson on the way back through Ontario.


Rich
Thank you again for the ride home, I really appreciate it.  

Bryson


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 6, 2004)

Bryson Ingram said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> I just wanted to say thank you to Mr. Hartman for a great weekend. I attended the grading officer camp this last weekend & had a wonderful time. I learned tons of cool stuff & enjoyed myself immensely. Thank you for your hospitality and generosity. It was a brilliant event & Im looking forward to next year.
> 
> Bryson Ingram



 :asian:


----------

